# Windows 2008 Multi-homed Static Routing 101 Issue with RRAS



## MichiNet (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm a networking nooby, running Win2k8 Standard for the office I just opened up on a Dell 2850.

This is my network plan, Internet -> NIC #1 <-RRAS-> NIC #2 -> Linksys SD216 Switch -> Clients running WinXP Pro

Communicating between the clients and server works just fine and dandy but my clients don't get internet and I've been honestly reading all the forums and blogs in every language known to man and I haven't been able to figure out how to make this static route work... at least I got down to the point where I know it's gotta be the routing table that's messing me up, so here goes:

I disabled IPv6 on both adapters.

My routing config and table can also be found here: http://www.tempcode.com/im I uploaded it on tempcode because for some odd reason this forum wouldn't save carriage returns :| (rectified)



NIC #1: To the internet (Interface metric: 1)
IP Address: x.x.217.69
Subnet: 255.255.255.240
GW: x.x.217.65
DNS #1: x.x.217.2
DNS #2: x.x.217.3
NIC #2: To the switch (Interface metric: 2)
IP Address: 200.1.1.1
Subnet: 255.255.255.224
GW: Empty
DNS: Empty
IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 On-link 200.1.1.1 3
 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 x.x.217.65 x.x.217.69 257
 x.x.217.64 255.255.255.240 On-link x.x.217.69 257
 x.x.217.69 255.255.255.255 On-link  x.x.217.69 257
 x.x.217.79 255.255.255.255 On-link x.x.217.69 257
 127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
 127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
 127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
 200.1.1.0 255.255.255.240 On-link 200.1.1.1 258
 200.1.1.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 200.1.1.1 258
 200.1.1.15 255.255.255.255 On-link 200.1.1.1 258
 224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
 224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 200.1.1.1 258
 224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link x.x.217.69 257
 255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
 255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 200.1.1.1 258
 255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link x.x.217.69 257
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
 Network Address Netmask Gateway Address Metric
 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 x.x.217.65 Default
 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 200.1.1.1 1
===========================================================================


I know I'm getting close but gah! I figured I would go with a Class C IP (200.1.1.0/27) to fit my network's needs.

Please point me in the right direction!

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been having the same problem today. I was trying to setup RAS on a domain controller which I found out today causes many problems. It would shutdown DHCP as soon as RAS was enabled. After disabling RAS it clear the default gateway config on my network card. I'm gonna try to set it up on a different server here in a little bit.


----------



## MichiNet (Oct 23, 2009)

Please let me know if you figure it out! I totally disabled DHCP, going static for now.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Have you been assigned 200.1.1.0/27 by your regional authority or by your ISP?

If you haven't you really shouldn't be using it. You are free to use any of the non-routable IP ranges as defined by RFC 1918. These are 10.0.0.0/8, 172.16.0.0/12 and 192.168.0.0/16.


----------



## MichiNet (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks avisitor, I'm about to change it from 200.1.1.0 to 192.168.0.0, didn't realize it would conflict with addys on the net 8-}


----------



## MichiNet (Oct 23, 2009)

Fresh copy of Win2k8R2 now up and I'm going to follow your IP advice. Do I need to have the DNS server role installed? Or RRAS and DHCP should be good for what I want...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

You don't need it unless you want local DNS or if you're going to run Active Directory.


----------



## MichiNet (Oct 23, 2009)

I got it to work btw, awesome! thanks for your help

Active Directory's the next step, is the DNS server gonna mess up my routing config?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

No, it should all fall into place. You might need to configure the DHCP server, but that's about it.


----------

